# Free modest skirt and dress patterns?



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Do you have any favorite free patterns you like? I'm just making the switch to wearing skirts most of the time (winter choring being one time that I still wear pants most of the time), so my favorites so far are either patterns that I lengthened (a couple of different A-line patterns I had picked up over the years) or converting my non-work jeans into skirts.

I'm not too into being fashionable, but I don't want to scream "religious homeschooling mom" which is one reason I try to stay away from jumpers, the other one being that it's hard to nurse in a jumper, lol.

I've found a few websites that have neat patterns for summery skirts when the time come, but nothing really for winter yet. I like the longer skirts, which I wear with either tights or long underwear underneath to keep my toasty.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I like jean skirts. You can make them straight, gathered, pleated, whatever - just let the weight of the fabric determine how you make it. 

For a simple way to make a straight skirt. Sew up the sides to get the width you want around the bottom. Then just fit the skirt to your body- inside out - making tucks or adjustments in the side seams to get it to fit how you want it. Since it is inside out - you can pin it where you need it adjusted. There are usually there are 2 darts in the back and 2 in the front. Depending on your body shape, you might not need some of those. If you don't want darts, you can make tucks or small pleats to fit. Take apart the side seam to add in a zipper and top it with a waist band or not.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Thanks!  That, I can visualize (not to mention that I'm not beneath cannibalizing parts of a pattern I like for other uses).

What do you do for walking? A kick pleat or a slit?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd rather have a kick pleat than a slit. Or you can slightly flare the skirt out at the bottom and do neither.


----------

